# External sponge canister filter



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello,

Here is a little project that i started.

It is an external sponge canister filter for mechanial filtration and bio i suppose?

The inital idea was to remove the hydro sponge from inside the tank and put it outside the tank.

I think it saves room and it will be easier to clean

The products used:

MaxiJet power head 900 (used to feed negative pressure and will go inside the tank + act as a spray bar)
4' black plumbing piece
4' black plumbing lid and screw cap
4' white pvc end cap
marine silicone
garden hose fittings
tubing
sprinkler tube made into an intake tube
grey plumbing fitting
OH, and of course, the Hydro sponge

Here is what it looks like. It will be used to filter my 15Gallon tank

The open end of the clear tube will be placed on the intake of the maxijet which will create negative pressure in the canister which will suck the water in from the intake tube.

Haven't tested it out yet, but will keep everyone updated


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

can't wait to hear how this works if it does.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

interesting idea


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Its going to be hard because you'll have to prime the powerhead the first time. Other than that, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder if this setup will not create a lot of back pressure on the power head. If it works let me know, as it looks like a good idea. I might use a pump as opposed to the power head...When you get it installed, take a couple more photos please!



Cheers


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

hmmm this set up may even let someone use the dirt cheap tubing, as it only collapses on the suction side (made the mistake once)


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Priming should be no issue if you wish to have to water push through larger surface area.. I would do it so the outflow was what was being pushed into device making priming a non issue.. with out flow through the smaller chamber.. no?


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Update:

So i tested it out and there is good news and bad news.

Good news:
Priming was not an issue once i formed a proper seal, and the concept works just fine. The flow slowed down *obvious since it's going through so much sponge and tubing* but it still was able to produce a decent current for the 15 gallon.

Bad news:
The lid and cap does not form a proper seal and leaks. After wrapping it with teflon tape, the problem stopped but there was still air being pushed in from somewhere. It could be from the connectors or it could be through the lid.

I'll be testing it out in a 2.5 gallon tank and will let it run in the garage for a couple of days but with a maxijet 400.
I will also Re-teflon tape the lid and see if it leaks.

Overall, with the lid not forming a seal and the application of teflon tape; can't say it was a success.

I'll keep trying.

For anyone wondering, the set up so far cost $20 minus the powerhead.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool and creative little project there.

You can get one of these guys used for around $25. Same concept, but no air leaks because of a rubber o-ring on the lid.

Two Little Fishies Phosban (Phosphate Removal) Reactor 150


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

can you get a cap with a gasket built in? Plus teflon tape isn't for a seal, its meant to lubricate the threads for a tighter fit


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Cool and creative little project there.
> 
> You can get one of these guys used for around $25. Same concept, but no air leaks because of a rubber o-ring on the lid.
> 
> Two Little Fishies Phosban (Phosphate Removal) Reactor 150


That's where my idea came from. Thought i could make a cheaper version.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think i can get a cap with a better seal on it.

Didn't know that about the teflon. good to know.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Try some pipe joint compound (AKA pipe dope). It's designed to provide a watertight seal on threaded joints. The manufacturer of my RO/DI system recommends it for all threaded connections.
Great White Pipe Joint Compound with PTFE :: Oatey.com


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Try some pipe joint compound (AKA pipe dope). It's designed to provide a watertight seal on threaded joints. The manufacturer of my RO/DI system recommends it for all threaded connections.
> Great White Pipe Joint Compound with PTFE :: Oatey.com


You mean for the pipes or the lid? I am thinking he would want to open up the lid multiple times for "maintenance".

This looks like a design for DIY canister filter. I can totally see a bigger version of this made from giant "salt-buckets".


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

So here is an update, with the teflon around the threads, it created an air tight seal. 

The canister has been running for 3 days without a leak so i can say it is a success. 

The only down side is every time maintenance is needed, new teflon needs to be wrapped around threads.

I will not attempt to make a new one or try to perfect it.

I will however use it on a 5-10 gallon tank of some sort in the future.


----------

